# car Alternator



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

If it's a choice between Alternator(AC) or Generator(DC) then the generator is easier to run from batteries-also, most Controllers are DC.

I finally placed a 1970 VW 12V, 30A generator on my 'You aren't really going to throw that in the dumpster are you?' Huffy Beach Cruiser. I've had a VW mechanic tell me you could race the critter at 1100 RPM or so without strain, so you might get it going to 36V or so as long as you can keep it properly cool. I plan on only running mine at 24V though-should be just under 1HP if i've guessed right! Currently the motor sits above the rear wheel with a 4-1 gear ratio and a plastic Tang container protecting my cheap Ebay controller.

I wish I could tell you more about performance, range etc-but unfortunately i'm not willing to make a battery purchase until the job market improves and my paychecks return on a more regular basis. Batteries or Food, the latter wins every time. But
the
Waiting
is
Hard...  

My Dad loaned me a DeWalt 19.5V 3Ahr NiHM Toolpack for a brief test though...I accelerated at a rather neck-snapping speed, went much faster than I was comfortable with(no Bike Computer yet, so I don't know exactly how fast) and sped up a 6% grade with no apparent power loss. I stopped at only half a mile so I wouldn't explode my Dad's DeWalt-which grew pretty warm to the touch-but I consider the test to be successful.

My long-term goal is to solder together some 24V 10Ahr NiMH D-cell packs in parallel for long range performance. I'll use spring-loaded PVC tubes mounted under my top rail, a 3A Bike charger for each tube(with a simple disconnect between tubes for breaking the packs) plugged into a multi-port Powerstrip with surge protection-

For now though, my components glare reproachfully at me from my shelf. Oh well. Still beats a $700-1200 Hubmotor wheel kit!


Best of luck with the project.


----------



## ri6as (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,

thanx for your description, is it possible to send me pics of the motor holder and i'd like to see that 4:1 reduction.

[email protected]

thanx


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I currently lack a Mac compatible camera-i'll try to borrow one from Mom when she gets back on vacation late next week. Hey, I can't afford batteries, you think I have my own camera? If I did i'd be selling the latter for the former in no time! 

You aren't missing much though-a 4:1 gear ratio on a bicycle is just a 2" gear on the motor and an 8" gear on the wheel, connected by an old bike chain. Given the less than comforting velocity at 19.5V, I may go 6:1 when I have batteries-a Beach Cruiser with no shocks is not for motorcycle speeds...

As for the 'Motor Mount', it really wasn't worthy of the name. The Huffy already had a rear mount for carry-alls and such, so I bolted the generator to a 6" piece of 2x4, mounted the controller behind the motor with zip ties, secured the whole contraption with a few layers of Gorilla Tape and topped it off with a 'cover' made out of a plastic Tang container cut in half and popped on with thumbtacks. It went so well with the faded paint and rust spots, y'know? 

Worked for half a mile at least. 

When finances improve enough to see those battery tubes on the horizon, i'll chemical weld a few $0.50 junction covers straight to the rear mount for reinforcement, drill through and bolt the motor directly on the mount itself. I'll probably sculpt a cover out of cardboard and then do a light epoxy on both sides-it's easier to work with than fiberglass mat and nearly as strong-and then i'll fab a vertical chain protector for the motor-to-wheel chain out of the same material. I've also found a nice anti-corrosion paint for the frame called "beaten bronze" and I forsee a lot of brass hinges and such-plus the idea of mounting the PVC Battery tubes below the central support makes the whole area look like some weird radiator on paper...I think i've stumbled into Steampunk territory here! And me with no proper Brass Goggles...

But that's for later. First-Employment! Here kitty kitty kitty....

I'll post some pics when I can, though there's not much yet. You'll do the same I hope.


----------



## ri6as (Apr 17, 2009)

ok, pics are promissed.

I've been talking to a guy who told me that a alternator converted to motor would be a better choice...., better torque and speed!!

What do you think?

thnx


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, an Alternator would work as an AC motor, not DC. So you would need to find a DC/AC Inverter, and you would need to find or fabricate an AC controller due to the difference in motor behaviors. An AC motor has a few benefits (regen and a little more torque) but requires a little more complexity in the system.


It all depends on how complex you're willing to go. I'm a technical idiot, so I went with DC and off-the-shelf components.

Oh, here's something interesting-

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ebike-alternator-motor-diy-30531.html

-it looks like this design is AC or DC (though I don't have the expertise to know how that works) but it looks like he's completely redesigning the Alternator in the process.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Almost forgot-

http://visforvoltage.org/

These guys make a nice bookend to this Forum-they specialize in EV Bikes and Scooters.


----------

